# How to finance a Nexus 7?



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

So the Nexus 7 was just announced today. Being the poor college student I am, I need to finance it. I have a student credit card, and my roommate has a amazon store card (which means he can use it to finance items over $149). What are my options?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Sell drugs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Quit spending your money on beer.

// knows what college kids spend their money on from being one


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Quit spending your money on beer.


^ this


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Turns out the credit card I just received has a 0% apr promotion for the first year, so I'll be able to do payments like that.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If you have to use a credit card to buy this. Sounds like you dont need it and dont have the money to buy it. I would let it pass.


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

If you have any extra things you don't use, you could always sell them on Ebay or Craigslist. Using a credit card is not the best idea being a poor college student. Use it for when you might actually need it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

whogivsachit said:


> If you have any extra things you don't use, you could always sell them on Ebay or Craigslist. Using a credit card is not the best idea being a poor college student. Use it for when you might actually need it.


I'm sure he has a perfectly good extra kidney he has no use for


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

whogivsachit said:


> If you have any extra things you don't use, you could always sell them on Ebay or Craigslist. Using a credit card is not the best idea being a poor college student. Use it for when you might actually need it.


This. 
Actually using a credit card is a bad idea any time. Debt free is the way to be. 
Also, get a better job. There's no reason to ever be "poor" if you apply yourself and manage your money well.

Just some advice from someone who was once in a lot of debt.

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

just sit on your funds until you can buy things with cash, I only use my cc's to buy small things then pay it off every month.
I hardly leave my house though except to work. Sometimes i feel like I live there. >.>
I do have a milkshake a day habit.. mmmmmmmm MILKSHAKES
p.s. I did order the 16g with cash{atm) I like to hord money.

You could always whore yourself to old women. :Z


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm a college student and although I would never buy the nexus tablet, I'm not poor, just find a better paying job or find a paid internship somewhere. I'm a server admin for this small company and I'm making like 3k a month, which isn't a lot of money for that type of job. Just look around and manage your money better, don't eat fast food, and don't spend money on stupid things like beer and weed.


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

Remember in a year (or heck month) or two a better and cheaper version will be out


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

LoH_Mobius said:


> Remember in a year (or heck month) or two a better and cheaper version will be out


^THIS

or someone will sell theirs on craigslist, i have a feeling this tablet will fail


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Ebay!??
I just put a bunch of vintage shirts and already funded half of my purchase


----------

